
The Bitcoin accounts used in the WannaCry ransomware attack were just emptied - imanewsman
https://qz.com/1045270/wannacry-update-the-hackers-behind-ransomware-attack-finally-cashed-out-about-140000-in-bitcoin/?n=1
======
staticelf
Who supports the claim that north korea is behind the attack? They do not
provide a source for such a big statement so I wonder if anyone here could
provide me with a TL;DR or some links?

Does OP work for QZ.com? By the posting it seems likely. :)

